# anybody have any dealings with this person



## prestige6 (Sep 11, 2012)

Calvin Alex <[email protected]> I think it's a scam.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

For some weird reason, the emails of a lot of scammers have that template. [email protected]. Craigslist is full of these, as are most forums.

Larry


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Scammers have taken to doing their dirty work through PM's since it's more private and does not show up in a web search. I'm not saying your guy is a scammer, but if they have reached out to you in a PM and look fishy...report it so an admin can look them over and delete them if necessary. There is the word "Report" in the bottom right side of a PM conversation that you click which allows to to type in a statement and let the admins know your concern. I have done this a few times in the last year with dong-dongs responding to a WTB ad. Typically they respond to an ad within hours of it posting and suggest you contact "a friend of theres" who is "grate to deel wit" and "will had the part i need". They offer an email to contact. The next give away, besides strange grammar and odd spelling, is that the poster is new to the site with no more info on their profile than needed to create it.

Here's a direct quote for one of them...

"Check with [email protected] specializes in Pontiac GTO Parts. Got a correct Power Steering Components for sale. You won't find anyone more honest. " 

Yeah right!


----------

